# First attempts in aquatic photography



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Nice pictures!
Love the Harlequins :thumbsup:


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

The first thread pic is my fav. I have a D40 and I love it. I envy your 60.

Want a wildlife photographer tip? Point your camera's focal box at the fish's eye and hold the button halfway down, this will focus the eye, at that point (keep it halfway down) reframe your shot how you want it and click all the way. It will keep the focus on the eye so that will be the sharpest part of the photo (which is where most people look first). 

To do this with fish you need to learn to be quick! giggle. It works great with all animals though.


----------



## j-pond (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice pictures, you did a great job.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

NO WAY THIS IS YOUR FIRST ATTEMPT! Amazing!


----------



## AlexRaven (Oct 7, 2008)

@Phoenix-cry: Thank you 4 the tips !!
I have the camera 5 days now and I am experimenting a lot. I use only the full manual mode and thought The flash pictures look "frozen", I like more the shots without flash for the more natural colors.
Glad you liked my pictures !


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

AlexRaven said:


>


i love this one!..


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

What lens are you using?


----------



## AlexRaven (Oct 7, 2008)

The only lens I have is the one I bought with the camera as a kit. It is a Nikkor 18-55mm AF-S. A macro would give much better results...


----------

